# Halo 4 E3 Teaser Trailer



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 6, 2011)

So its official. 343 will be developing a whole new trilogy for the Halo Series, and it will include Master Chief.

Below is the teaser trailer played at E3, release date is for holiday 2012

I have a massive nerdon right now.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 6, 2011)

also forgot the Halo:CE anniversary
Halo: Anniversary Trailer - Halo Official Site


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 6, 2011)

I still replay the original Halo yearly. I'm so psyched for the Anniversary edition at the least. Will hopefully get a chance to check out Halo 4 trailer soon.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 6, 2011)

Jesus christ! I can't wait for it


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 6, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I still replay the original Halo yearly. I'm so psyched for the Anniversary edition at the least.
> 
> Thanks for posting!



NP! I couldnt believe no one jumped it earlier!

I honestly think the Halo Story line is equivalent to Star Wars, LOTR (insert other awesome scifi story here).
Im a total nerd for it, I've read the books, just incredible.

I play the whole series through at least once a year.

Im most looking forward to the H:CE Anniversary as well, but I'm glad they're gonna finish out the story with Chief as well. I hope it gets into some Forerunner stuff.

Speculations anyone?


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 6, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> NP! I couldnt believe no one jumped it earlier!
> 
> I honestly think the Halo Story line is equivalent to Star Wars, LOTR (insert other awesome scifi story here).
> Im a total nerd for it, I've read the books, just incredible.
> ...



I would hope for Forerunner as well. I'd figure its either that or some new enemy since Master Chief


Spoiler



is lost in space essentially at the end of Halo 3


.

I've read most of the books as well, though only really liked a couple of them.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 6, 2011)

The original Halo remade with awesome graphics, online co-op and multiplayer?












I am there. I am fucking right there. Damn. 



Wheres the fuck is a time machine when you can't wait for stuff.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 6, 2011)

GazPots said:


> The original Halo remade with awesome graphics, online co-op and multiplayer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea seriously. When I first started working second shift 9 years ago with my best friend our nightly ritual for a couple of months was to grab some bean dip and chips from the local Mexican restaurant, a case of beer and chill after work until 3-4 playing Halo co-op and vs. I still love the original Halo multiplayer maps over any other game I've played since.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 6, 2011)

i kinda hope they do this with two as well.

one of my biggest gripes with 3 and reach was there wasnt enough campaign playtime.

i would always recall screaming at the end of 3 and reach in disbleief 
"HEY BUNGIE, DONT FORGET WHAT GOT YOU THE RECOGNITION IN THE FIRST PLACE YOU S.O.B.'s"

maybe 343 will pick up the slack on that end. because honestly, i love the multiplayer infinitely, but (and especially with CE & 2) the huge campaign enviroments and epic awe inspiring scenery and overall massive feel of it all was what sold me.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 6, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> i kinda hope they do this with two as well.
> 
> one of my biggest gripes with 3 and reach was there wasnt enough campaign playtime.
> 
> ...



Halo 2 never really did it for me, but I'd still like a remastered version of that as well just so I could play it smoothly for once. I have it on PC and the engine just doesn't do certain things very well.

I was pretty disappointed with Halo 3's campaign as well but I loved Reach with a passion. I actually liked ODST a bit more than 3 as well. Some of the setpieces from ODST were just too damn awesome, like the Wildlife Preserve level...awesome stuff.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jun 6, 2011)

OH MAN LOOKS LIKE I NEED A 360 AGAIN.
*drool* 
This looks to be amazing...I've always wondered if it has ANYTHING to do with Marathon? They seem too similar.
But hurray for a new halo! 
Holiday 2012? Hopefully I'll have enough time to beat it before the supposed end of the world


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 6, 2011)

Now Bethesda needs to do this for Morrowind. Like... yesterday.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2011)

So fucking stoked. Two halo games announced a once? Fuck yes. 

I believe the ship he finds is a forerunner ship, and it will explain why exactly the forerunners know so much about humans despite them being very primitive at the time of their extinction. I reckon time travel is involved.


----------



## Hallic (Jun 6, 2011)

who is making these games? not bungie?


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 6, 2011)

Hallic said:


> who is making these games? not bungie?



343 Studios, the group Microsoft formed to continue Halo games after optioning the property from Bungie when Bungie split from Microsoft

/EDIT which you might recognize the name as a nod to 343 "Guilty Spark" from the original Halo: CE

/EDIT 2 - it is 343 Industries as Ross mentioned below. That's what I get for going off of memory and not fact-checking


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2011)

343 Industries handle all the Halo media specifically, and have been doing books, comics and helped out with Halo Reach. They have some former Bungie members I believe. They know what they're doing.  As long as they stick to what makes Halo great, and just freshen it up it will be amazing.


----------



## MFB (Jun 7, 2011)

So how DID the Arbiter make it back without Chief since they were on the same ship? I'm still confused by that.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jun 7, 2011)

WIN! Can't believe its been 10 years. We used to play 16 player system link back then every weekend. People came from neighboring states and played with us lol. Good times. Both look sick.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 7, 2011)

MFB said:


> So how DID the Arbiter make it back without Chief since they were on the same ship? I'm still confused by that.



dude, the ship exploded and tore in two, with cheif being in the one half, arby in the other


----------



## redskyharbor (Jun 7, 2011)

The planet/thing he's heading towards is probably one of the Forerunner shield worlds, judging by the symbols on the surface seen in last cutscene on Halo 3. I think MS pissed on everybodies chips bigtime with this one guys. Everything else at E3 got made irrelevant in 1 minute and 32 seconds. Still pretty psyched for the CE remake too.


----------



## MFB (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> dude, the ship exploded and tore in two, with cheif being in the one half, arby in the other



I haven't touched 3 since it came out and I beat it's ass like a little bitch, so forgive my hazy memory. Plus, I really don't remember them showing the ship cut in two, I just remember it cut to Earth with Arbiter and Chief was still in space.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 7, 2011)

its cool
another thing i forgot to add, is that after reading the book on reach, there was so much that they could have put into the game that happened during that time frame.

also i had an epic realization. the sheildworld that kurt trained Spartan III's on, Onyx, how the doc, and kelly and III's got trapped inside the micro dyson sphere, i hope hope hope that is intertwined in this


----------



## Kavnar (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm actually just leaving to go to a halo 4 announcement party! 

(hahahahaha just reading that makes me feel pretty lame!)


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> also forgot the Halo:CE anniversary
> Halo: Anniversary Trailer - Halo Official Site




I can't even describe how excited I am about this. Halo CE has a special place in my heart.
While I'm not big on the gameplay, I do like Halo's story and general feel. Halo 3 really deviated from that and became too linear, and that killed it for me. ODST was just...  
I loved Reach though. I think I'm gonna go back and play through it again now. 
Can't wait for Halo 4 just to see what happens, but CE Anniversary has me bouncing-off-the-walls excited.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> Now Bethesda needs to do this for Morrowind. Like... yesterday.



I would more than love to see this happen.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 8, 2011)

last night whilst xbl'ing
i watched the one spotlight video on it from the producers.

there's a mode where you can switch between classic mode (original graphics & story) and anniversary mode, which is the remodeled.

he also said there's going to be a bunch of terminals in this one like there was in 3 that detail more back story for the game.

LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah bro, there's like an 8 minute long video from 343 Industries where they talked about that and how they revamped everything for it. Gonna be ridiculous.

I just popped in 3 to play it and revel in nostalgia, and good god - it BLOWS. I mean, it's not awful but I feel like I can't do anything. Zooming in AND shooting with the pistol is GONE, if you take damage and are nowhere near cover you have to start jumping like an idea to avoid it; and when you jump, you go fucking 10 feet in the air at about 1mph so on the way down your fucked too!


----------



## Taylor2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmm.







EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE















That is all.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 8, 2011)

3 did suck i was so dissapointed it when i first played through, couple times through i found a few parts i enjoyed, but overall it was total meh

i honestly think 343 is gonna be on the right track with this.
also i have a feeling that they will dlc all the other maps for CE that arent with it.

and since they made achievements for CE as well, they'll probly anniversary 2, which would make me happy enough to die


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2011)

I love Halo 3. I think it was a little better than Reach.


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love Halo 3. I think it was a little better than Reach.



Really? I've found so many things I like more in Reach than in 3, namely everything I mentioned in the first one. My biggest gripe was not being able to run from danger, especially if your shield goes down; shield goes down, you get 3 or so hits then you're dead. Can't run quicker from it cause there's no sprint, you can jump out of it's line but when you're falling you go slow as dicks.

I feel like Reach's additions to the controls was the best of them all, but the Campaign was good versus great. If I could do all the things in Reach in previous Halos, it'd be fucking phenomenal.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2011)

I think what Reach has brought to the table in terms of armour abilities and whatnot is great, and it has sped up the gameplay a lot, but the Halo 3 campaign was more epic to me. Plus the whole game looked colourful and vibrant, something fresh in the fps world of desaturated, gritty looking games, something Reach fell into more. That and the Halo Reach maps are more samey. With H3 each one was pretty different. In Reach, because all the maps are ripped from the campaign, and the campaign all take place on Reach, there are quite a few similar maps. Forge world is great, but you can only really use it on that one map. In halo 3, people were more resourceful with forge and made different things in all the base maps. There was more variation despite it being simpler. While the forge world is awesome, there is only so many times a grey forerunner structure is going to be exciting to play in.


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think what Reach has brought to the table in terms of armour abilities and whatnot is great, and it has sped up the gameplay a lot, but the Halo 3 campaign was more epic to me. Plus the whole game looked colourful and vibrant, something fresh in the fps world of desaturated, gritty looking games, something Reach fell into more. That and the Halo Reach maps are more samey. With H3 each one was pretty different. In Reach, because all the maps are ripped from the campaign, and the campaign all take place on Reach, there are quite a few similar maps. Forge world is great, but you can only really use it on that one map. In halo 3, people were more resourceful with forge and made different things in all the base maps. There was more variation despite it being simpler. While the forge world is awesome, there is only so many times a grey forerunner structure is going to be exciting to play in.



Definitely.

Like I said, if I could take the things from Reach's campaign that sped up the gameplay and armor abilities, I think that + H3's campaign would be REALLY fun.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 9, 2011)

one thing i really wish they would do with reach is make another forge world.
completely different enviroments to work with.
I'd gladly blow 1200-1600 ms points on one.

but i defintiely agree with vamp about the enviroments thing. thats my biggest draw to halo, is enviroments.
just seeing blood gultch, brings back memories of epic lan parties.
reach had a lot of different physical elements in its settings, but it was (as said) all generally the same place


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 9, 2011)

Well with this trilogy they really have a chance to revitalise the series, bring in new characters and environments and generally make it better. Plus, we don't know how much time has passed while Chief has been in stasis.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well with this trilogy they really have a chance to revitalise the series, bring in new characters and environments and generally make it better. Plus, we don't know how much time has passed while Chief has been in stasis.



i didnt even think of that!!!
i hope it isnt an extensive period of time, because there's still a lot in the story that can use some explaining.

also, i hope they dont derail it into some stupid "chief finds a portal to some other unvierse" type bs


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't think there will be a portal, but I definitely think they'll find something a 'little bit bigger' going on in the scheme of things.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 12, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> last night whilst xbl'ing
> i watched the one spotlight video on it from the producers.
> 
> there's a mode where you can switch between classic mode (original graphics & story) and anniversary mode, which is the remodeled.
> ...



I'm still keeping my Game of the Year copy of Halo CE. Nothing can make me part with it.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 12, 2011)

Power armor is for pussies


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I loved all of them. Each one was a new exciting world and plot, I just wish ODST was a bit longer in the story line.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Power armor is for pussies


 


Least Chief shows up on time, not several years late.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> Well I loved all of them. Each one was a new exciting world and plot, I just wish ODST was a bit longer in the story line.


 
It was originally just going to be an expansion, but they ended up adding so much to it that it was inbetween a full game and an expansion.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 13, 2011)

Just beat CE again. I had forgotten how difficult it gets near the end.  The shotgun and pistol are the be-all end-all in that game.

Now on to Halo 2!

EDIT:
Forgot to mention how epic the soundtrack is.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 13, 2011)

best sound track to any video game ever.

the shot gun should be considered a long range weapon in that game for how rediculous it is


----------



## Bobo (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes the Halo soundtracks are some of the best ever. I think the stories are really top notch (added on to by the books). The game at it's core is simply a fun FPS, but I think the entire package with the music, deep story, uh overall epicness, is what makes this game so special to me.

Can't fucking wait


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 13, 2011)

Now gamers will be able to be annoyed by the Flood *IN HD!!!* That level turned me off of the series so hard that I didn't give it another chance until 3, which I never did end up beating. It just doesn't hold my interest. I don't really do the multiplayer thing, so if there isn't something else to hold my attention, I'm out.

The Flood level in CE was like playing Dynasty Warriors in Space with guns, without being even one fourth as awesome as that sounds like it'd be.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 14, 2011)

Man I can't wait to relive the Flood level in HD  It was intense, ominous, just classic to me. It's one of the best moments in the game to me, a great part of the story.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 14, 2011)

Why does it kinda look like Master Chief is on the Normandy right now?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 14, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Now gamers will be able to be annoyed by the Flood *IN HD!!!* That level turned me off of the series so hard that I didn't give it another chance until 3, which I never did end up beating. It just doesn't hold my interest. I don't really do the multiplayer thing, so if there isn't something else to hold my attention, I'm out.
> 
> The Flood level in CE was like playing Dynasty Warriors in Space with guns, without being even one fourth as awesome as that sounds like it'd be.


 
The Flood level in Halo 3 is seriously difficult on legendary. Took me quite a while to do it. Fun, though I think they could have made the flood scarier. A close quarters, very dark, psychological thriller sort of level would have contrasted nicely to the mad gun fights and vehicle levels of the rest of the game. Would've made the flood feel like more of a unique foe rather than just another thing to shoot at.

I wish I was in game design.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 15, 2011)

The Flood in H2 were much more of a nuisance. They were fun to kill in CE, why did they fuck it up in 2?
The shotgun also lost all it's power in your hands, but give one to the Flood and they'll get you every time.  The vehicles were also pretty shitty.
I did enjoy Halo 2, though. It got me more interested in Halo's story. It was actually my first Halo game, though I didn't beat the campaign for quite a while.
I do hope they remaster it as well.

Did anyone else have problems with some images appearing over the screen in Halo 2? Kinda like an image burned into the screen?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 15, 2011)

the extensiveness and vast environments of 2's campaign really drove me to love the series even more.
and i never had issues with that.
but the story between 1 and 2 was good enough to be a game


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 18, 2011)

Been playing a lot of Reach today, back into Halo again after Black Ops. I wonder how they change the game mechanics for the new Halo. I want new guns too. Lots of new guns. Now the covenant isn't the main focus most of their weapons probably won't be in it. However, if the elites have now formed an alliance with mankind after H3, our technology may be used together so humans might now have plasma weapons. This could make for some interesting new stuff. Essentially an alliance with the elites would fastforward human technology by hundreds of years. The chief's energy shields were made from covenant technology.


----------



## MFB (Jun 19, 2011)

But at the same time, even if Human technology HAS advanced since the Elite/Human pact - Chief hasn't been back to Earth to hear about this and receive any upgrades; he's been stuck in space, drifting around and now ending up at this new world. 

We'll probably see new weapons, and probably use them throughout the entire game since I don't think any other human has gone to a Forerunner world, so why would there be ammo for our guns there?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 19, 2011)

MFB said:


> But at the same time, even if Human technology HAS advanced since the Elite/Human pact - Chief hasn't been back to Earth to hear about this and receive any upgrades; he's been stuck in space, drifting around and now ending up at this new world.
> 
> We'll probably see new weapons, and probably use them throughout the entire game since I don't think any other human has gone to a Forerunner world, so why would there be ammo for our guns there?


 
We don't know for definite that this is a forerunner ship yet, as far as we know all the forerunners were killed when the rings were first fired. And besides it's likely the Chief regains contact with humans during the game. Having the chief and Cortana as the only 'human' characters would be unlikely.

It could be a new human ship created using covenant/forerunner technology.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 20, 2011)

reading all the ideas just gets me giddy about it 
im probly putting my money on there being some detailed interaction with the sheild worlds at some point.
being that the h3 legendary ending involved one of them

it'd be great to see some Human/Elite weaponry, and who knows, maybe they'll split the story like they did in H2 with two parallel stories happening and eventually combining with arby and cheif


----------



## MFB (Jun 20, 2011)

Except hopefully one of them won't be utter shit and have me going "I FUCKING HATE THIS GUY, LET ME GET BACK TO BEING CHIEF!"


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 20, 2011)

i had no problem playing as arby


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 1, 2011)

This is pretty cool


----------



## The Munk (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn Microsoft/ Bungie!!!!! I still have yet to play Halo 3 because they introduced that when Microsoft launched the 360. I've never looked into ODST for the same reason.
Now this.
I'll be damned if I get a 360 system, just for them to release the 3rd installment of this new trilogy on their newest gaming platform, yet to be released!

It looks great, don't get me wrong, but I think I'll have to play this on one of my friends systems.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2011)

A few other things from the Halo Fest panel came up, which I'll list here if you don't want to watch the hour long panel.

- The story takes place not long after Halo 3, and after the upcoming novel 'Halo : Grasslands' which describes post-war relationships with the elites, and the rebuilding of humanity. The new trilogy will take ideas from this book and others into account.

- The new trilogy is called the 'the reclaimer trilogy'.

- The world Chief was floating towards at the end of Halo 3 is confirmed to be a Forerunner world.

- Arbiter and Buck may makes appearances.

- The game will explore Chief's personality and mind more, meaning he may have more dialogue and much of how he is represented in the books will be carried over. Will also explore his relationship with Cortana more. 

- This time Sotaro Tojima will be working on the soundtrack and audio for the new Halo games, and has worked on 'Metal Gear Solid 4 : Guns of The Patriots' as well as 'Castlevania: Circle of the Moon'. 

- Forerunner constructs will not be 'stationary' as before, but there will be more active environments and possibly more sentient constructs (Perhaps the creature shown at the end). 

- There may be some all new weapons, that is to say not new models of what we've seen before. Every game has an assault rifle, a rocket launcher, a sniper rifle etc and with Halo 4 the creators want to explore with what other kinds of weapons they could possibly make, trying entirely new things.


All I can remember atm!


----------



## Bobo (Sep 1, 2011)

A trilogy eh? So it looks like the series will appear on the next Xbox system, sweet. 

I think most fans want to see and know more about the Forerunners. I wonder if we learn more about their war with the Flood? And speaking of the flood, who will the enemy/enemies be? It almost looks like there may be some sort of threat from remnants of the Forerunners? 

I'd love to see the Arbiter and Buck involved. Playing as the Arbiter in Halo 2 was a great change for the storyline, and Nathan Fillion is just the dude. 

I'm a psyched fanboy


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been expecting new weapons given we're entering a totally new world, FAR away from Earth since we (humans) haven't seen it during our entire war against the Covenant.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 15, 2011)

i have a feeling that forerunner world is onyx, and there's going to be some involvement with the events that took place during the ghosts of onyx book

and i like that their bringing more of chief out n the story, there's a lot of things that happened that arent portrayed in the game as well


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 15, 2011)

YES NATHAN FILLION NERDGASM!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, boy! Another Halo!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Oh, boy! Another Halo!



So why did you come into a thread about a game you don't like purely to say that?  I like the Halo games, they're more original that most game franchises.


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2011)

This is a NEW trilogy bro, taking place in NEW worlds with NEW enemies/weapons/locations (obviously)/people etc... If this were on Earth after Halo 3, I could see your reasoning and going "Oh boy, another Halo but this one won't have me playing as Chief? GREAT! " but this is something to be genuinely hyped about IMO


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am very excited to hear about this game. I love all the Halo Games. ODST, honestly, was my favorite, mainly because I love the ODSTs. 

I cannot wait to see where this goes.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> So why did you come into a thread about a game you don't like purely to say that?  I like the Halo games, they're more original that most game franchises.



Just sharing my opinion, like everybody else is. I love games and consider myself a 'gamer', so I like chiming in on these topics. 

I'm sorry if I ruffled any feathers, but I really dislike how the industry is following Hollywood's lead of taking a successful property and then simply milking every last ounce of sequel fodder it can out of it until people finally just can't stand to think about it any more. The same beef I have with Halo can be applied to the CoD franchise, releasing upwards of 2 titles per year with 4-8 pay-for DLC packs for each. Consume! Consume!! CONSUME!!!  

This will be the fifth Halo title in about 4 years. (09 = Halo Wars and Halo 3, 10 = Halo Reach, 11 = Halo anniversary, 12 = Halo 4) I've played most of these casually, as we have copies of them at my office, and I haven't noticed anything from one title to the next which - IMHO - warrants there being a whole new game. Halo 2 made sense to me; drastically updated engine. The rest? To me, they have just been Halo 2 with a few extra bells and whistles to milk more dollars out of people's pockets. (Again, my opinion; these things are subjective, after all.) I think it's rather telling that Bungie has elected not to continue the franchise themselves. They're a business just like any other developer, but clearly recognize when it's time to stop in favor of dignity and creativity in spite of the dollars they could earn by continuing their proven franchise.

Music analogy: Metallica is one of my all time favorites, but I really wish they'd just stop. The longer they go, the more they tarnish their previous accomplishments.

Conversationally, how much is officially too much? How many games within the same franchise can we see in what window of time before it officially reaches the point of oversaturation? As an example, I'll be picking up Mass Effect 3 when it comes out without a doubt, but I also expect I will not go any further than that if they release any more sequels or games within that universe. _Especially_ if said sequels aren't developed by Bioware.

I'm probably just jaded, though.


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2011)

I do see the point you're making, I just find it a bit ...non-applicable. I mean, you said yourself you're looking forward to Mass Effect 3 (as am I) but that's the 3rd title in a series, and the only real new thing you'll be doing is fighting on Earth. Wow. I just finished up ME2, and while it was fun and such, the entire game is pretty much "Assemble your team, gain loyalty, put loyalty to test and see how it goes" without spoiling too much. I really didn't miss out on too much before and I'm glad I only paid $20 for it. 

Whereas with Halo : Reach, I paid $60, and compared to H3 it kicks a metric fuckton of ass. Know you could Sprint, use Jetpacks, had new sets of weapons, finally got to SEE Reach and where the Spartan IIs trained, as well as meet new characters. I was REALLY drawn into it and felt for the characters, so when they died it was awful to me, but in ME2 when I lost someone, I didn't really care. 

Halo Wars was an RTS so I don't really find it fair to lump in with the other Halo games, it's more of a 'name only, part of the franchise' deal, as well as Halo : ODST receiving lots of praise for being a solid game, just not worth the price of a full game. I will say the Halo 10th Anniversary shouldn't be the cost of a full game given the fact that we've been able to play a "less pretty" version for the past 10 years  If it were the full thing at half the cost, they'd probably sell more and please everyone besides the producers for not raking in as much cash as they could of around the holiday season.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 15, 2011)

MFB said:


> I do see the point you're making, I just find it a bit ...non-applicable. I mean, you said yourself you're looking forward to Mass Effect 3 (as am I) but that's the 3rd title in a series, and the only real new thing you'll be doing is fighting on Earth. Wow. I just finished up ME2, and while it was fun and such, the entire game is pretty much "Assemble your team, gain loyalty, put loyalty to test and see how it goes" without spoiling too much. I really didn't miss out on too much before and I'm glad I only paid $20 for it.
> 
> Whereas with Halo : Reach, I paid $60, and compared to H3 it kicks a metric fuckton of ass. Know you could Sprint, use Jetpacks, had new sets of weapons, finally got to SEE Reach and where the Spartan IIs trained, as well as meet new characters. I was REALLY drawn into it and felt for the characters, so when they died it was awful to me, but in ME2 when I lost someone, I didn't really care.
> 
> Halo Wars was an RTS so I don't really find it fair to lump in with the other Halo games, it's more of a 'name only, part of the franchise' deal, as well as Halo : ODST receiving lots of praise for being a solid game, just not worth the price of a full game. I will say the Halo 10th Anniversary shouldn't be the cost of a full game given the fact that we've been able to play a "less pretty" version for the past 10 years  If it were the full thing at half the cost, they'd probably sell more and please everyone besides the producers for not raking in as much cash as they could of around the holiday season.



In regards to the ME series, I'm hooked by the story. I'm not interested in the sequels in terms of bringing in new game elements. Frankly, I don't think sequels NEED to do that, and I find most additional elements in sequels tend to detract from what makes the original game in a series so memorable/enjoyable in the first place. It's like I can hear the conversation in the conference room during development: "How can we convince people to buy another one of these?" "How about adding a few weapons and a jetpack?" "Brilliant! Somebody give this guy a raise!" 

In point of fact, I think ME2 improved upon ME1 by *removing* a few minor elements that were detracting from the otherwise immersive experience ME1 offered. Different strokes, blah blah blah, I have the same attachment to the story/characters in ME as you describe having to those in Halo, so I do totally get people's interest in the Halo franchise from that perspective. 

Conversely, though, ME will ultimately have given us 3 titles in 6 years. One title every 2 years is a relatively far cry from just over one title per year. 

Just to clarify again: I'm not trying to piss on anyone's parade. I just enjoy the discussion. 

*edit* Thanks to the owner of one sandy vagina for the unsigned neg rep.


----------



## MFB (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't worry, I fully understand where you're coming from and here by claim we are on opposite sides of the fence  Neg-rep was not by me as well, since obviously you were civil in the discussion and didn't just lump it as "HALO IS TEH SUCKS, BUY OTHER GAMES GUIZ"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Just sharing my opinion, like everybody else is. I love games and consider myself a 'gamer', so I like chiming in on these topics.
> 
> I'm sorry if I ruffled any feathers, but I really dislike how the industry is following Hollywood's lead of taking a successful property and then simply milking every last ounce of sequel fodder it can out of it until people finally just can't stand to think about it any more. The same beef I have with Halo can be applied to the CoD franchise, releasing upwards of 2 titles per year with 4-8 pay-for DLC packs for each. Consume! Consume!! CONSUME!!!
> 
> ...



I'm all for stating an opinion, but your original comment didn't really say much, and so you didn't really share much on an opinion.

I see what you mean, the media industry is swarmed with sequels at the moment, and few new games are able to be as successful due to not having a reputation to begin with. COD has certainly over saturated the market with titles, mostly due to Activision being money hungry whores. Their games have definitely suffered as a result of this. I'm definitely hoping that there are no more Modern Warfare titles after MW3, and Treyarch need to do something really new. I am definitely jaded with that franchise.

Halo however, has always been pretty innovative to me. ODST was pretty much just an expansion pack, and wasn't amazing but kinda fun. Firefight was a good add on. Never played Halo Wars, and as it had nothing to do with Bungie I don't consider it a proper Halo game. The rest of the games though have been progressively better to me.

You mentioned you're a casual player, well Halo is made pretty much for the fans that play it. Bungie have always said they focus on what their fans want most of all. I'm a pretty big fan of Halo, and I'm also hard to please, but I've found them to be pretty innovative titles. I've also read some of the comics and books, which are also brilliant. The books in particular really expand on the deep universe.

As long as a franchise is innovative then I see nothing wrong with multiple sequels. If they can keep my interest then that means they're doing something right. Halo 4 marks an all new trilogy, new storyline, and a new company taking over the series. I think it will be a very different game and I'm interested to see where they take it.

Besides, if you think they're milking a franchise I have two words for you: Star Wars. 



PS - Also I didn't give you neg rep, though I think perhaps you should have said all that you have said now in that original post.

PSS - Halo Anniversary will cost less than a standard game.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Besides, if you think they're milking a franchise I have two words for you: Star Wars.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 15, 2011)

synrgy said:


> In regards to the ME series, I'm hooked by the story.
> 
> Conversely, though, ME will ultimately have given us 3 titles in 6 years. One title every 2 years is a relatively far cry from just over one title per year.
> 
> ...



Weren't me! I dont make pearls.

But the same reason you love ME (so do I, BIG TIME) is why I love Halo.
The story is gripping, but I DO wish they spent more time between releases.
You're point about 2 was spot on, and I endorse that idea.

Since two, I have not enjoyed the campaigns in ODST 3 or Reach nearly as much.
Reach was repulsively short, and they did not do that story justice.

Three should have given a bigger sense of urgency and the massive proportion of what was at stake, but drawn it out.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2011)

I do think the Reach campaign could have been far better. The soundtrack was also quite weak, though parts were awesome.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 15, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> I am very excited to hear about this game. I love all the Halo Games. ODST, honestly, was my favorite, mainly because I love the ODSTs.
> 
> I cannot wait to see where this goes.



Many folks kinda dismiss that game, but I loved it. Just the dark, gloomy, lonely _feel_ of that game was worth it. You felt more vulnerable as an ODST. The story was good, and a bit different than what we were used to from Halo.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Many folks kinda dismiss that game, but I loved it. Just the dark, gloomy, lonely _feel_ of that game was worth it. You felt more vulnerable as an ODST. The story was good, and a bit different than what we were used to from Halo.



I loved ODST for the most part. The darkness did get a touch annoying in parts but some of the vignettes were just may favorite of the series (Warthog level in particular). I main problem with ODST was paying fullprice for a glorified expansion pack to Halo 3. I did feel it was ultimately worth it for Firefight (after a few levels with my buds).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2011)

Here ODST was a bit cheaper than full price, plus you got the full Halo 3 multiplayer with it (including all maps). It was a good game, a different perspective compared to the chief, but it didn't blow me away as much.


----------



## Taylor2 (Sep 15, 2011)

@Synrgy : 


FYI, Halo 3 came out in 2007.



Just a small niggle there.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 16, 2011)

What upsets me the most about Halo:
Mega Bloks picked up the license instead of Lego. 

OHH THE HUMANITY!

p.s. I just saw the ad on the top of the page for those, and thats what reminded me.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 16, 2011)

Taylor said:


> @Synrgy :
> 
> 
> FYI, Halo 3 came out in 2007.
> ...



You're totally right. That was my bad.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 18, 2011)

Cant..... fucking......wait


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 18, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> A few other things from the Halo Fest panel came up, which I'll list here if you don't want to watch the hour long panel.
> 
> - The story takes place not long after Halo 3, and after the upcoming novel 'Halo : Grasslands' which describes post-war relationships with the elites, and the rebuilding of humanity. The new trilogy will take ideas from this book and others into account.
> 
> ...




I am a huge Halo nerd.
I barely play anymore, if ever, but I've watched thousands of hours of machinima, own all of the games (except Halo Wars), most of the books and a decent pile of the action figures. I've loved Halo since I was six.

And I just came.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 18, 2011)

So I just read back a few pages and read Vampires post....... Wow I am so stoked now.

Im into the whole Halo universe. I think it has such a vast and amazing story compared to other games that just pump out games without much story to them. It has immersed me into the game so much more. Im still jamming on Reach multiple times a week. But I cant wait for new story. I always thought you could continue the story more and more and Im glad they are!!!


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 5, 2012)

I hate to bump this thread, but, guess what? New images from Halo 4 out!


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 5, 2012)

AcousticMinja said:


> I hate to bump this thread, but, guess what? New images from Halo 4 out!



Dude thank you so much! 

Chief looks awesome imho. Cannot wait to see more.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 5, 2012)

Rebuilding Master Chief in Halo 4 - Xbox 360 Preview at IGN

IGN has a video too, showing off a lot of stuff including the multiplayer. So stoked for this. Looks amazing.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 5, 2012)

Just woke up and saw this, awesome! 

Also, here's the youtube version http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tp8Gc6Op7ew


----------



## texshred777 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm (while not as psyched as I am for ME3)-excited for Halo4. I have every game(except CE:Anniversary and Wars) and loved them all. ODST, while not as epic was pretty fucking good imo. I too liked the dark, gloomy feel to the game. I got it as a gift and didn't pay full price for it. 

I'm on the fence about getting CE:Anniversary. I already have an original XBOX and PC copy of the first game, and even not in HD I enjoy playing it. I don't care about the MP, as I'm more of a campaign type player anyway, and there's no nostalgia attached to it like there is for some of you guys-I didn't play Halo for the first time until 2007 on the PC. 

Reach was pretty awesome to me. I loved every second of it. 

I'm happy they're making another trilogy-so long as there's

1. No flood. Nothing against that particular enemy but I've had enough of the damned flood. The first appearance of the flood in CE was rad-but I have no more interest in the flood. 

2. A good campaign. I know most FPS'ers are in it for the MP, but I'm not one of them. I'll play it on occasion, but I play a game to be immersed in the story more than anything.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 14, 2012)

Apparently the new one does feature the Covenant, though it has been a few years since the last game, and now they are without the Elites it won't be the same Covenant. There will also be a new enemy in Halo 4.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 14, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> I'm (while not as psyched as I am for ME3)-excited for Halo4. I have every game(except CE:Anniversary and Wars) and loved them all. ODST, while not as epic was pretty fucking good imo. I too liked the dark, gloomy feel to the game. I got it as a gift and didn't pay full price for it.
> 
> I'm on the fence about getting CE:Anniversary. I already have an original XBOX and PC copy of the first game, and even not in HD I enjoy playing it. I don't care about the MP, as I'm more of a campaign type player anyway, and there's no nostalgia attached to it like there is for some of you guys-I didn't play Halo for the first time until 2007 on the PC.
> 
> ...



Im so sick of the damn flood too. Im with you on loving a big grand campaign and the MP is just a bonus, but not why I buy the game, or for that matter all the books!!! I love the story.

Cant wait to see the new enemies and what Master Chief has in store for them!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 14, 2012)

This thread makes me feel old. Only ever got to play Halo. When I went home to buy and play 2 after first year my xbox was mysteriously 'stolen'.... Never did buy another one. Wish they would make a good PC port of all this or something.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 14, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> This thread makes me feel old. Only ever got to play Halo. When I went home to buy and play 2 after first year my xbox was mysteriously 'stolen'.... Never did buy another one. Wish they would make a good PC port of all this or something.



You can get Halo 1 and 2 on PC can't you?


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 14, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> You can get Halo 1 and 2 on PC can't you?



Yeah I have Halo 2 on PC but its the last one they made on PC. Sucks because Im a PC gamer!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 14, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> You can get Halo 1 and 2 on PC can't you?



Key word being could  3 never made the cut though. I recall one not being the best of ports.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I still have 2 on pc and beat it probably 4 times so if anyone really wants to play it let me know.


----------



## Erazoender (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to give a fuck on this series... until I played Mass Effect


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 18, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> I used to give a fuck on this series... until I played Mass Effect



I like both.  Campaign wise I think I prefer Mass Effect, but Halo's multiplayer is just epic. Such a life stealer.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 11, 2012)

Lots of new information leaked.

First Halo 4 GI information (Spartan OPs, multi, etc) [Update: Campaign/More Details] - NeoGAF


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 21, 2012)

More leaked screenshots. The new Elites look fucking epic.


----------



## MFB (Apr 21, 2012)

Man, I am DIGGIN that new helmet and the grunts actually look fierce


----------



## AcousticMinja (Apr 21, 2012)

holy shit. Those models!

Man, I can't wait! 

Definitely looking forward to the campaign as usual. Multiplayer looks very promising, too.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 21, 2012)

The detail is outstanding. Cant wait!! I want in game demos!!!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 23, 2012)

gotta pre-order this week for sure


----------



## MFB (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Lukifer (Apr 25, 2012)

MFB said:


>


EPIC pic is epic


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 4, 2012)

HOLY SHIT THE E3 DEMO/TRAILER

HOOOOOLY SHIT


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2012)

This game looks fucking awesome. The new enemies and weapons looks badass. Plus you see a brief glimpse of MC with some Spartan IVs.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jun 4, 2012)

YES


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2012)

The only thing that annoys me is that there's other humans floating around with you. I mean, wasn't Chief the only one that got sent off into another ...whatever?

The new weapons are fucking kickass, and the new enemies remind me of Lost Planet with the exploding/lambent from Gears of War, as well as some of them looking like Transformer Jrs


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not sure how the whole back story goes (I haven't read the most recent book yet) but I believe the UNSC Infinity was/is a exploration vessel and they somehow (through the beacon Cortana sent out at the end of 3, or some other means) stumbled upon that Forerunner planet..and well, judging by the video, got sucked in.  
The Covenant being there and stuff, no clue...but either way, I'm sure they'll tell a bit of the back story more in 4.
Probably in the Spartan Ops section, too. (I think they mentioned something along those lines)
I also hear they'll be showcasing some of Spartan Ops and Multiplayer in the next couple of days, as well.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait a minute (sorry for double post, can't get embed to work)


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2012)

This game is my anti-CoD. I wanna play each one to see the story unfold and to experience how each new world feels and plays. Consider me excited.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 5, 2012)

More War Games and Spartan Ops gameplay:


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 5, 2012)

ohh good lord is this exciting


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2012)

MFB said:


> The only thing that annoys me is that there's other humans floating around with you. I mean, wasn't Chief the only one that got sent off into another ...whatever?



It's a forerunner planet, and my guess is that it's no accident Chief and the UNSC Infinity ended up there. I'm guessing they were lead there by whoever is behind these new enemies.

The Covenant left over are probably breakaway factions. Perhaps they discovered and got trapped in this world during the war and don't know it's ended yet.


----------



## MFB (Jun 5, 2012)

I can see Chief ending up there because he was just blasted into God knows where from the destruction of the Ark, and Infinity just followed the distress beacon that Cortana sent out before they were too far gone so that's logical. But for the Covenant to just stumble on to a Forerunner PLANET is a bit out there since they were supposed to be a lost race, but apparently in this day and age nothing is lost (see: Mass Effect and Protheans). It's cool that's there's new enemies, but it's as if we can NEVER escape the Covenant which just isn't true and is kind of ...boring, since we've been killing them for five games already. They invented new enemies, new weapons, new environments, new armor so why suddenly throw the old enemies in two if it's supposed to be so remote? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2012)

MFB said:


> I can see Chief ending up there because he was just blasted into God knows where from the destruction of the Ark, and Infinity just followed the distress beacon that Cortana sent out before they were too far gone so that's logical. But for the Covenant to just stumble on to a Forerunner PLANET is a bit out there since they were supposed to be a lost race, but apparently in this day and age nothing is lost (see: Mass Effect and Protheans). It's cool that's there's new enemies, but it's as if we can NEVER escape the Covenant which just isn't true and is kind of ...boring, since we've been killing them for five games already. They invented new enemies, new weapons, new environments, new armor so why suddenly throw the old enemies in two if it's supposed to be so remote? It just doesn't make sense.



The Forerunners probably didn't have just one planet, seeing as there are signs of them all over the place in the Halo universe, even Earth. We know Halo 4 takes place on a Forerunner planet, but it may not be _the_ Forerunner planet. The Covenant were scanning across the universe for Forerunner technology, it makes sense that some of them might stumble onto this planet and get stuck there. 

The Covenant won't be the main enemy in this game, but they're unlikely to just disappear after such a huge religiously motivated war.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 5, 2012)

MFB said:


>



Ghroth?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 12, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The Forerunners probably didn't have just one planet, seeing as there are signs of them all over the place in the Halo universe, even Earth. We know Halo 4 takes place on a Forerunner planet, but it may not be _the_ Forerunner planet. The Covenant were scanning across the universe for Forerunner technology, it makes sense that some of them might stumble onto this planet and get stuck there.
> 
> The Covenant won't be the main enemy in this game, but they're unlikely to just disappear after such a huge religiously motivated war.



The Forerunners had a vast empire, and were the apex of civilization and technology during their time. They controlled a vast region of space.
From most of what I've read, there is not specific one forerunner plannet, home planet im not sure of though.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 13, 2012)

Never owned an xbox, but my best mate does and i've played every halo game from begging to end, many a times. Not really ground breaking gameplay, but the setting, the characters, it's all just great. One of my favourite game franchises.

Cannot wait for Halo 4, and because i can't wait till then I plan to buy an xbox360 for the halo CE remake they released lol. I delayed myself too long for an xbox 360, but after seeing the E3 trailers off it, i'm sold! I want it to myself


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 13, 2012)

this game is top of my list to get, some i am very interested from E3, and maybe i might get some, dunno yet, but Halo 4 is a massive yes, might wait till the holidays to snag one though, need something to play during my time off


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 15, 2012)

Figured I'd bump this for anyone else planning on buying this, Newegg is running their typical early pre-order deal of $45 if you order way in advance (usually only lasts until their pre-order copies are sold, then the code doesn't work any longer), and they posted the offer yesterday. I pre-ordered this morning and it still worked, not sure how much longer though as Halo 4 will likely sell out faster than some games. 

Discount promo code is EMCYTZT1900, and it only works once you'e logged into your Newegg account:

Newegg.com - Halo 4 Xbox 360 Game Microsoft

Hope that helps anyone looking to get it a bit cheaper!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 9, 2012)

am i the only one not seeing enough hype, or practically no hype for H4 at all?


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2012)

It comes out on the 6th of November right? They'll probably have a bunch of ads starting this week or next.


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 9, 2012)

I hadn't seen much at all. I didn't even know it was so close to release until I read through a GameInformer mag. 

I'm definitely excited for it. I may actually get in on the MP this time around. I've dicked around with 3 and Reach, but only a little.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 9, 2012)

i thought they'd be promoting the piss out of it


----------



## AcousticMinja (Oct 10, 2012)

If you guys don't know already, they are doing a live action thing released in several episodes. It's not fan made, either. It's actually really cool. 




Also, if any of you played Reach and remembered invasion mode, it's back in Halo 4 but now with a twist!!! Flood!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 10, 2012)

i did see the forward unto dawn
lol some bad acting going on


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well Halo 4 just got leaked


----------



## L1ght (Oct 24, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Well Halo 4 just got leaked



Yeah, I can only really imagine that the people that have those illegal copies are the hardcore Halo 2 hackers of which a few I happened to know back in the day. /notbragging Some of them were pretty relentless when it came to Halo. I'm talking playing/hacking in Halo 2 for multiple days at a time without any sleep at all. I'm guilty of that kind of playing too lol, but I would never even consider not just obtaining illegal copies of Halo 4, but also leaking key events and endings... That's just bullshit. However, maybe we can find some solace in the fact that Microsoft bans players for life, using illegal copies. Not that stops anyone from buying a new console and making new accounts.. 




Also, here are some REALLY awesome videos if you guys haven't seen any


----------



## MFB (Oct 25, 2012)

Put in my pre-order at work yesterday, so I'll be getting it for like, $45 total in the end with discounts and such. Fine by me since I'm P.A.F.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 25, 2012)

MFB said:


> Put in my pre-order at work yesterday, so I'll be getting it for like, $45 total in the end with discounts and such. Fine by me since I'm P.A.F.



Sweeet!

Do you get any of the special offers like special armor types or whatever? I pre-ordered mine from amazon.com and I get a special web design for my armor for multiplayer! I'm syked about that!

You'll see me running around in this web armor skin.


----------



## MFB (Oct 25, 2012)

Not that I know of but the ones I've seen I haven't been too keen on so it's not that big of a deal. That's the reason I skipped over the Limited Edition, all the pre-orders were in-game/multiplayer stuff vs. physical, nerdy trophies that I can display 

Although, given where I now work I'm surprised we didn't try to get this one as our bonus


----------



## AcousticMinja (Nov 5, 2012)

Preordered, and also got the Wargames Map pass. That's super useful. It's like $25 but you get all the map packs as they come out. Pretty nifty. I also watched the Live Stream Machinima was doing and it was pretty bad ass. They played multiplayer only but Infinity Slayer/Big Team Battle was amazing and they also showed off Flood gameplay. 

I can't wait! Comes out Midnight at Gamestop! I know I won't be sleeping tonight


----------



## DMONSTER (Nov 5, 2012)

Didn't preorder but may pick it up at midnight


----------



## MFB (Nov 5, 2012)

Picking my copy up from work in the morning since we're not doing a midnight release for it which is fine by me. Luckily I don't have class til 4 on Tuesdays anyways, and then work till the afternoon on Wednesday so I can get a good long session in.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 5, 2012)

Pre-ordered this weekend as well but can't make the midnight launch will have to get sometime tomorrow!


----------



## nojyeloot (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm so pumped for this. I preordered through Microsoft and will be getting the Pulse Armor Skin too






They'll also give me a $25 coupon towards my next Microsoft online purchase, which is almost worthless, except for the fact that it'd be nice to have an Xbox 360 Media Remote for Netflix (so my young boys don't ruin my controllers )


----------



## MFB (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure if I want to splurge for one of the 2 Deluxe editions we got at my work, I get it for $15 percent off anyways but I don't care really about the skin despite it looking kind of cool, and you get the Forward Unto Dawn videos which I haven't watched but not sure I even would. I probably will though


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Nov 5, 2012)

Ordered my copy today. Hopefully it will be in on wednesday. Im still not sure about getting the map pass. Besides the fact I resent these dlc-pass, premium, cash grab tactics by developers and publishers, Halo Reach DLC maps never ever got cycled in regular matchmaking...My so my hopes aren't high DLC on Halo4 will...Well see.


----------



## Compton (Nov 5, 2012)

I watched the first episode, it made me nervous to continue watching but i cheated and skipped ahead in the 4th and saw master chief. might have to give it another go


----------



## DMONSTER (Nov 5, 2012)

My Gamertag is DMONSTER94 too if anyone wants to play sometime (Ignore the low gamerscore, its because I had to make a new profile haha) just say your from sevenstring and ill add ya


----------



## Valennic (Nov 6, 2012)

Got mine at midnight.

Christ almighty this game is fantastic. It's seriously addicting, I had to turn it off or I'd never get to sleep.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 6, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Got mine at midnight.
> 
> Christ almighty this game is fantastic. It's seriously addicting, I had to turn it off or I'd never get to sleep.



Well now I just hate you so much! I want my copy!!!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 6, 2012)

Good god, this is fucking fantastic. Just. Even the music in the main menu. The campaign, the multiplayer, wow

Anyone who's on the fence, BUY this game. GOTY for me joint first with ME3.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 6, 2012)

So far I am fucking loving this. So good. The new Flood gametype scares the shit out of me. XD


----------



## StevenC (Nov 6, 2012)

So far I've just played matchmaking, and it's great. Everything feels more involved or something. My copy hasn't arrived yet, but I was at the midnight launch and was second in the queue with my friend from 7:15. Totally worth it for the freebies. Another one of my friends got the game on Saturday, so I've been playing it since Sunday.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm so annoyed I haven't gotten to play this yet. Had need for a new system, so I ordered the Halo 4 custom system from Amazon, it still hasn't shipped yet and was supposed to be at my house already . Was really looking forward to playing it as a post-voting reward (and to keep me from obsessively watching the polls come in.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 6, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> I'm so annoyed I haven't gotten to play this yet. Had need for a new system, so I ordered the Halo 4 custom system from Amazon, it still hasn't shipped yet and was supposed to be at my house already . Was really looking forward to playing it as a post-voting reward (and to keep me from obsessively watching the polls come in.



I think something is up with amazon. I pre-ordered my copy as well, and was told it would be delivered today. It wasn't. I'm pretty upset, but there's nothing really we can do.. :/


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 6, 2012)

Did you pay to get it posted by release? If so, then make sure you get your money back.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 6, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Did you pay to get it posted by release? If so, then make sure you get your money back.



Oh I am for sure. I'm fucking calling them in morning. I really couldn't be more pissed. Amazon literally gave me the option to have it delivered on its release date... and no game sitting here with me. Pieces of shit will probably blame it on the Hurricane or something. Just like UPS. I have 3 fucking packages from UPS ALL STUCK IN THE SAME CUSTOMER CENTER. Their scheduled deliveries were for the 31st, and they've been in the same spot for 7 days now. I'm about to lose my shit.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 6, 2012)

L1ght said:


> I think something is up with amazon. I pre-ordered my copy as well, and was told it would be delivered today. It wasn't. I'm pretty upset, but there's nothing really we can do.. :/



Yea, there was a message about Sandy affecting delivery times, but I thought their distribution center is an an unaffected area. Oh well....

Sorely tempted to cancel my order and see if there is one available locally...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 6, 2012)

@guys who got fucked by Amazon: that totally sucks! Be comfortable at least in the knowledge that this will 100% be worth the wait.

That said, not a fan of the incredible movement nerfing of the Banshee. Formerly one of the coolest vehicles in gaming now next to worthless.



vampiregenocide said:


> So far I am fucking loving this. So good. The new Flood gametype scares the shit out of me. XD



I plan to play Flood in the small hours of the morning in darkness with my headphones on


----------



## L1ght (Nov 6, 2012)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> @guys who got fucked by Amazon: that totally sucks! Be comfortable at least in the knowledge that this will 100% be worth the wait.
> 
> That said, not a fan of the incredible movement nerfing of the Banshee. Formerly one of the coolest vehicles in gaming now next to worthless.
> 
> ...



The weakening of the banshee doesn't surprise me in the least. People have been bitching about it NON-STOP since Halo 2. They bitched, 343 listened, and wa-la. Too bad really.


----------



## MFB (Nov 6, 2012)

God damn this has been a BLAST to play online, and that opening cinematic? I couldn't tell if it was a live action video or not, it was insane.

Been playing a good chunk of Flood today, but did some Team Slayer and Big Game Slayer as well and good LORD are those insane  The Promethean weapons are cool as shit, and I enjoy using all aside from really the Boltshot. Suppressor works really well when you get up close and person, I just wish they had a Promethean version of the Assault Rifle. Another cool feature is zooming in while holding the gun still gives you a reticle that you can aim with so that when you do fire, you know where you're hitting. Just got to the part in the campaign that the demo picks up at and interested in seeing where it goes from here. Covenant redesigns look cool as hell and they speak strictly in Covenant language, but I do miss the "WORT! WORT! WORT!" from the Elites.

New unlock system for Spartan Ops blows though  If anyone's looking to play just hit up my gamertag, NotBenLayton.


----------



## Taylor2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Welp, a bug in the campaign keeps me from getting past mission 4.



I am sadface.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 7, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Welp, a bug in the campaign keeps me from getting past mission 4.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sadface.


I had a very similar bug when I tried to do online coop with 2 of my buddies. Same spot about half way through it would boot them from the game and I was left to finish it alone on legendary. Still counted towards coop so oh well. I'm not sure what the problem was but yeah. 

Finished the campaign today. Didn't play any match making but I really liked the gameplay. The story was pretty good too but I cared a lot more about the Cortana/Chief side of things than the main conflict. Will be enjoying multiplayer now, maybe start working towards solo legendary. We'll see though.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 7, 2012)

i fucking love this game so far! iv played quite a bit of multiplayer already, i was so pumped to hear that the BR would be coming back but i havnt really used it much due to the DMR being much better. me and a friend are on the last mission of the campaign and i seriously can not wait to finish it


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Nov 7, 2012)

The first time I encountered an Elite with an energy sword (on Heroic) he gave a mighty WORT WORT WORT so slowly and deeply and then sprinted from 20 ft away and stuck his sword through my head.


Ugh.


----------



## Valennic (Nov 8, 2012)

The ending brought a tear to my eye.

It was seriously heart rending.

Also been playing multiplayer a looot, gamertag is the same as my username for anyone who wants to get shot in the face


----------



## Mendez (Nov 8, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I had a very similar bug when I tried to do online coop with 2 of my buddies. Same spot about half way through it would boot them from the game and I was left to finish it alone on legendary. Still counted towards coop so oh well. I'm not sure what the problem was but yeah.
> 
> Finished the campaign today. Didn't play any match making but I really liked the gameplay. The story was pretty good too but I cared a lot more about the Cortana/Chief side of things than the main conflict. Will be enjoying multiplayer now, maybe start working towards solo legendary. We'll see though.



I'm playing the game on legendary by my self....no Live, so yeah...just doing it on my own bit by bit


----------



## L1ght (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got my copy in the mail today... can't wait to play it!!! Blah!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2012)

Game is fuckin' sick... Well I've only played the campaign so far, but it's very fun... I'll hopefully be finishing it up later today when I get off work...


----------



## nojyeloot (Nov 8, 2012)

Multiplayer (all I have time to play) is flippin' sweet. Kills are way easier and most everything feels well thought out.


----------



## MFB (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm baffled by how some people are so steady with the BR/DMR for headshots in multiplayer. It's basically a new weapon and ADS gets knocked back when you're hit so it's like, damn go easy with the headshots.


----------



## MFB (Nov 8, 2012)

Also, I REALLY wish there were more maps since it seems like I've gotten really good at the same handful of them. SOME variety when you did Big Team Slayer but aside from that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 8, 2012)

Just finished the campaign. HOLY FUCK

343 get all of my love, this probably has the best story of any Halo game so far...ending was on par with Mass Effect trilogy emotionally, holy fucking balls man. When they said they were going to show more of the Chief's human side but keep him quiet as always...so much said in so few words of dialogue.

like, the first half of the game is a bit slow, but the second half just rocks so so hard

not enough words of praise aghghghghghhhhghghh


----------



## philkilla (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm really diggin it too. 

I've put my battlefield 3 escapades (PC mind you) on temporary hiatus because of how much fun Halo 4 is.


I think they definitely took some influence from "modern" shooters I guess you could say with the pace/tempo of multiplayer games...at least in my opinion. The thrilling part is how balanced everything seems right now. 

Granted there are some ridiculously powerful weapons...but for every weapon that is ridiculous there is a counter.


Now if only H4 found its way to PC....YAH RIGHT!!! hahaha


EDIT: Before I forget...343 put the fucking Gauss Warthog in multiplayer!!! I don't know how many halo games before have had the gauss in big team battles or forge...but that is it....AND NOW IT'S THERE!!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 9, 2012)

well the campaign ending wasn't as sad as some people were making it out to be so thats a relief


----------



## Valennic (Nov 9, 2012)

Multiplayer is getting better every day. I ended up finding Bulb last night on a team slayer server . That was an interesting match.


----------



## DMONSTER (Nov 9, 2012)

I cant connect to the servers at all  oh well, finished the campaign AMAZING, i can only describe it like watching a really really good movie that sticks with you haha 

really wish i could play some multiplayer though


----------



## L1ght (Nov 9, 2012)

philkilla said:


> I'm really diggin it too.
> 
> I've put my battlefield 3 escapades (PC mind you) on temporary hiatus because of how much fun Halo 4 is.
> 
> ...



Halo Reach had Gauss hogs in BTB, but that was it. Halo 3 didn't have it, nor did Halo 2. I am glad they stuck with the Gauss tbh because when people are whoring up the big machines, it's nice to know you can at least formulate a strategy to counter it.

As for Halo 4 on the PC... Life isn't THAT good..


----------



## sakeido (Nov 9, 2012)

halo 3 had a gauss hog only on one level. the one with all the huge satellite dishes in Big Team Battle, one specific gametype you would have a gauss hog. it was the heavy variant on whatever level that was... really can't remember what the level is called though. I got 80 wheelman medals in one game and two of my buddies got invincibles with me piloting. I am the driver.

halfway through campaign.. so fun. this game is insanely gorgeous, too. I can't believe this is running on 7+ year old hardware. 

its got that halo magic ODST and Reach were missing. what an awesome game! haven't even touched multiplayer yet.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 9, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Multiplayer is getting better every day. I ended up finding Bulb last night on a team slayer server . That was an interesting match.


 
haha that's awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 10, 2012)

Finished the campaign. So good. Not exactly a huge variation in level design like previous games, but that's forgivable because A. that's the backbone of the story and B. it looks amazing. Ending is pretty sad, I'm interested to see where they take it because they wrapped it up more than I was expecting.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 10, 2012)

Been playing a lot of multiplayer recently, got my Spartan up to SR32 last night. Haven't been able to play too much since I've been covering shifts for a friend while she's off getting married.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn. Just beat the campaign and all I have to say is......wow. That was good.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Nov 11, 2012)

I love it. I was blown away by the campaign. It reminds me of the awe in Halo: CE.
I recently got all the terminals and I must say, it adds a lot more depth to the story than I thought and I understand it a whole lot more now. It's really crazy how much 343 put into this game. The enemies kick ass too and good gravy, those forerunner weapons are beastly. 

PS. Keep an eye on waypoint for those symbol things after you play Spartan Ops missions. You can eventually unlock some coolio armor.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 11, 2012)

AcousticMinja said:


> PS. Keep an eye on waypoint for those symbol things after you play Spartan Ops missions. You can eventually unlock some coolio armor.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry, I worded it weird. Running on a couple hours of sleep here. 

Check this out. It's the Raider armor. You get one of the codes by beating Spartan Ops missions and looking in Halo Waypoint and going to the news section.
Anyway, here's what it's talking about and some of the waypoint codes are here for the armor and stuff.

Halo 4: Secret Waypoint Codes & Raider Armor Unlock Guide | GameFront

I also dug this up Halo 4 Forerunner Sequences - Halo Franchise ARG/Viral Community Wiki

Perhaps there's even more unlockable stuff soon?


----------



## MFB (Nov 12, 2012)

Finished campaign, got me right in all of my feels. ALL OF THEM.

Now to work on Spartan Ops.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 13, 2012)

so whats everyones level so far? i am at a 34 right now


----------



## philkilla (Nov 13, 2012)

I think I'm at 33. Been loving the multiplayer. It is so balanced and refreshing to play imo.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 13, 2012)

Just about to hit SR29, looking forward to trying out the specialisations at lvl 50. This game is suffering from a severe lack of maps though. Reach made up for it with a lot of forge maps on release, but this has none.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 13, 2012)

I think I'm the only one that isn't enjoying multiplayer that much.  It's just not clicking for me. The only game types I really enjoy are Big Team Battle and Flood. Regular and Pro Slayer just piss me off to no end because it just seems like the enemy team kills me and only me, while my team is a bunch of idiots doing absolutely nothing. I only played Dominion when it was a challenge last Thursday or something and absolutely hated it. Multiplayer is a lot more fun when I'm playing with a few friends, though. Hopefully I can get into SWAT because I loved that game type in Reach.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually love the multiplayer, and I love BTB Infinity Slayer, and Dominion. I think all the game types are really fun actually. 

I do agree about the lack of maps however, but I feel like when they roll out a new map pack it will probably have 4 or 5 new ones, so it should make up for the time spent playing the same maps over and over again. 

Still guys, I mean, the game has been out for exactly a week so lets give them some time before we start throwing them on crosses for the lack of new maps lol. Right now, I'm really enjoying Halo 4 for what it currently has. The Campaign, the Multiplayer and the Spartan Ops are definitely MORE then enough for me right now. It's been more then 2 years since we have had a new Halo so I am really enjoying it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah true, I'm hoping they also start sticking in a lot more user-submitted maps, as that's what made H3 and Reach awesome. And action sack. I really want that back.


----------



## MFB (Nov 13, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Just about to hit SR29, looking forward to trying out the specialisations at lvl 50. This game is suffering from a severe lack of maps though. Reach made up for it with a lot of forge maps on release, but this has none.



SO much this. They just need to basically double the amount of maps or release some of the ones from Reach.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd love to see some more Halo 3 maps. So much fun times had on Guardian.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 13, 2012)

Definitely not in agreement with either of you there, Reach's maps were the worst in the series by a country mile and those godawful grey clusterfuck forge maps that were chosen presumably as some kind of community outreach to the blind members of the Halo community (come on, most of them WERE that bad) were EVEN worse.

There are 3 map packs due for release December/February/April so that will quench the map thirst. Sadly no remakes amongst them, lack of Containment/Relic/Lockout/Boarding Action/Chiron TL-34 makes me sad. I'll survive though haha


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 14, 2012)

The forge maps got a little repetitive, but I would rather that than play the same 3 or 4 maps as we are currently. I didn't think they were bad maps though, some of them were awesome.


----------



## MFB (Nov 14, 2012)

Played the first and second mission of Spartan Ops yesterday, I thought they were supposed to take place on the Infinity and you played as the Spartan IVs but apparently not? Which makes me kind of wonder why the IV's were included in the game at all since they play a role for all of 1% of it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 14, 2012)

MFB said:


> Played the first and second mission of Spartan Ops yesterday, I thought they were supposed to take place on the Infinity and you played as the Spartan IVs but apparently not? Which makes me kind of wonder why the IV's were included in the game at all since they play a role for all of 1% of it.



War Games takes place on the Infinity, Spartan Ops take place on Requiem. They sort of lead into each other. I do think the Spartan IVs could have had a bigger role in the story though.


----------



## MFB (Nov 14, 2012)

Ah, OK I had it backwards then. Guess that explains why so many of the levels for War Games are close quarters if they take place inside the Infinity (even if it is still huge)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 14, 2012)

Well it's a digital simulation, so they aren't constrained in that respect. You're essentially playing a video game of soldiers playing a video game.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Nov 15, 2012)

Love the campaign, but the multilayer matchmaking is terrible. As an Aussie, the lack of a good connection/local host option means I end up in matches hosted in other continents. The lag is horrendous.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 15, 2012)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Love the campaign, but the multilayer matchmaking is terrible. As an Aussie, the lack of a good connection/local host option means I end up in matches hosted in other continents. The lag is horrendous.



Sorry to say, but just because your connection blows, does not automatically make the multiplayer suck. To be quite honest, I'd say this multiplayer is on par, if not a little bit better then the Halo 3 multiplayer. 

That's just my opinion of course, but my argument still stands that personal connection does not determine the quality of matchmaking. What you are saying is the basic equivalent of saying that the campaign sucks all together because your connection sucks while playing co-op, which isn't the case because you just said you loved the campaign...


----------



## MFB (Nov 15, 2012)

It's not necessarily HIS connection that blows, its the fact that there's no local host otion for where he is [Australia] so he HAS to use a host from overseas.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 15, 2012)

Okay, so at worst, the 343/Microsoft servers have bad international reach. You have to understand that they are going to host servers closer to where their main consumers are because ultimately those people will be buying all of their new products AND support products for the games they produce, i.e. map packs, avatar and theme items, etc.

America, Japan, China, Russia, and a few of the Northern Europe provinces are really their highest buyers. When you look on their global map of Halo Multiplayer users, you really don't see any lights in Australia, the Middle East, and Africa(except for South Africa, which is still extremely scarce). So it wouldn't make any fiscal sense to host servers in those areas.

Anyways, all I am saying is that you can't really call multiplayer crap unless you have experienced it to its full potential. Your mistake is just living in Australia! Haha I'm completely kidding!

It must suck being able to taste Halo Multiplayer, but not be able to really enjoy it. I know I would probably drop myself if I couldn't play Halo every now and then without decent speed and load times.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone else getting sick of the game loading halfway through whenever a new person joins or drops? Happened to me a million times yesterday and I was dead a few times when the game came back up.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a hardcore Halo guy, but the fact that Microsoft STILL refuses to use dedicated servers in 2012 is ridiculous. Granted, I've not yet experienced anything in Halo 4 on the level of the frankly obnoxious amounts of lag that cropped up in the Halo 2 days, but there are still issues, always distracting and enjoyment-impeding.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just wanted to add that I'm the king of assists when I play online. I swear, anytime I shoot someone, somebody else psychically turns around and steals it. No matter what, my kills get stolen.

:EDIT: I just sat for 3 minutes in a loading screen for the game to end prematurely. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Nov 16, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Okay, so at worst, the 343/Microsoft servers have bad international reach. You have to understand that they are going to host servers closer to where their main consumers are because ultimately those people will be buying all of their new products AND support products for the games they produce, i.e. map packs, avatar and theme items, etc.
> 
> America, Japan, China, Russia, and a few of the Northern Europe provinces are really their highest buyers. When you look on their global map of Halo Multiplayer users, you really don't see any lights in Australia, the Middle East, and Africa(except for South Africa, which is still extremely scarce). So it wouldn't make any fiscal sense to host servers in those areas.
> 
> ...


 
Ahh, it's my fault because i'm not an American? Thanks for that little bit of wisdom.

And, yes, I CAN say the multiplayer is crap because there are no local host options. Pretty much ALL big name games nowdays offer the option, including Halo Reach, the previous title in the series.

Perhaps you could improve your knowledge of this issue by doing a google search on the word "latency"?

I also noticed that you refer to the "bad international reach" of the servers? You do know that the servers don't host games, they only facilitate the matchmaking? The game uses P2P for match hosting. This can be just as bad for an American in an Australian hosted game.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 16, 2012)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Ahh, it's my fault because i'm not an American? Thanks for that little bit of wisdom.
> 
> And, yes, I CAN say the multiplayer is crap because there are no local host options. Pretty much ALL big name games nowdays offer the option, including Halo Reach, the previous title in the series.
> 
> Perhaps you could improve your knowledge of this issue by doing a google search on the word "latency"?




Well, it seems you may have glossed over the part where I said I was completely joking about the living in Australia part, asshat. 

By the way, just because a game offers a local host option, does not automatically make the game better for you. Do you know how many Australian servers I have seen on Battlefield 3 and on Modern Warefare 3(on the PC)? Literally, none. And speaking of which, the new title Black Ops II, will only have ONE server in Australia, so have a fun time aussie.

Everything that I just said in my three previous posts, hath been proven. Thank you and good night.

'Murica!!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Nov 16, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Well, it seems you may have glossed over the part where I said I was completely joking about the living in Australia part, asshat.
> 
> By the way, just because a game offers a local host option, does not automatically make the game better for you. Do you know how many Australian servers I have seen on Battlefield 3 and on Modern Warefare 3(on the PC)? Literally, none. And speaking of which, the new title Black Ops II, will only have ONE server in Australia, so have a fun time aussie.
> 
> ...


 
Asshat eh? Stay classy.

You simply do not understand how the Halo 4 multiplayer matchmaking (or indeed the internet) works, as your posts clearly show.

No need for further name calling or elitist nationalism.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 16, 2012)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Asshat eh? Stay classy.
> 
> You simply do not understand how the Halo 4 multiplayer matchmaking (or indeed the internet) works, as your posts clearly show.
> 
> No need for further name calling or elitist nationalism.


Shut Up 



L1ght said:


> Well, it seems you may have glossed over the part where I said I was completely joking about the living in Australia part, asshat.
> 
> By the way, just because a game offers a local host option, does not automatically make the game better for you. Do you know how many Australian servers I have seen on Battlefield 3 and on Modern Warefare 3(on the PC)? Literally, none. And speaking of which, the new title Black Ops II, will only have ONE server in Australia, so have a fun time aussie.
> 
> ...


Shut Up

fwiw I miss the matchmaking settings too but oh well. Complain loudly enough and they'll come back, but 343 doesn't read ss.org so stuff it and take it to their forum


----------



## L1ght (Nov 16, 2012)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Asshat eh? Stay classy.
> 
> You simply do not understand how the Halo 4 multiplayer matchmaking (or indeed the internet) works, as your posts clearly show.
> 
> No need for further name calling or elitist nationalism.




Stay classy? I wonder how many SSO threads you saw that in before you decided to use it whenever possible.

Also, it's even clearer that you have no idea how localhost works, server hosting, and business as well. I feel really bad for you.


----------



## MFB (Nov 16, 2012)

Man, I still feel like the Battle Rifle is stupidly powerful for being a 3-round burst weapon. I've been branching into Slayer Pro and despite the AR being a fully-automatic weapon, people are putting me down with half a clip from the BR up close and I barely get their shield down; explain to me how that's balanced?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 16, 2012)

The individual rounds don't actually do huge amounts of damage, and if you're inaccurate you can hit with only 1-2 rounds. If I'm not mistaken it's a 5 headshot (as in 5 bursts to the head) kill. It's my go-to loadout weapon and I love it, but I tried the DMR for the first time today, it slays in BTB, especially on Vortex.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not mad on the DMR this time around, the BR is pretty much my go to gun for ranged stuff, followed by the covie carbine.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 16, 2012)

MFB said:


> Man, I still feel like the Battle Rifle is stupidly powerful for being a 3-round burst weapon. I've been branching into Slayer Pro and despite the AR being a fully-automatic weapon, people are putting me down with half a clip from the BR up close and I barely get their shield down; explain to me how that's balanced?



the AR is supposed to be one of the crappiest guns, if not the outright worst, so it is balanced. BR depends on headshots though. if you are in close you need to move in a more unpredictable manner to try and make them miss. 

BR vs DMR in this game, DMR wins at longer ranges. that gun is sweet


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 16, 2012)

AR closerange, BR midrange, DMR long range.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 16, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> AR closerange, BR midrange, DMR long range.



even close range AR loses more often than not. that gun is ass and should be ditched first opportunity you get, always, unless your only other options are SMG, bolt shot or plasma pistol


----------



## MFB (Nov 16, 2012)

sakeido said:


> the AR is supposed to be one of the crappiest guns, if not the outright worst, so it is balanced. BR depends on headshots though. if you are in close you need to move in a more unpredictable manner to try and make them miss.
> 
> BR vs DMR in this game, DMR wins at longer ranges. that gun is sweet



Really? I figured with it being the staple of guns in the Halo series along with the Magnum, it'd have ya know - some OOMPH to it but clearly.

I have a specific class called "Tight" for tight/close quarters maps and it consists of the AR/Supressor combo for weapons, shielding for a perk and hardlight shield for my augment/whatever it's called but half the time I use the Supressor because of it's rate of fire and damage.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 16, 2012)

MFB said:


> Really? I figured with it being the staple of guns in the Halo series along with the Magnum, it'd have ya know - some OOMPH to it but clearly.


AR hasn't really been a good weapon since Halo 1 it seems (though it wasn't in Halo 2). I personally like the DMR over the BR just for the range but I do feel like the BR is more powerful than it should be.


----------



## MFB (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like there's a glitch area for people to camp out in on Complex when you play Flood. It's in the far back left corner above a doorway and it puts you in between the walls of the building and since there's only one way in, the humans can basically bottle-neck it and keep killing. There's a slight glitch on it though where parts of the player will show through the walls and you can kill them but for the other 99% of the time it's just fucking douchey


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 17, 2012)

Complex is probably the worst map in the game IMO, with Haven being a god tier instant classic and Vortex being second best


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 17, 2012)

MFB said:


> Looks like there's a glitch area for people to camp out in on Complex when you play Flood. It's in the far back left corner above a doorway and it puts you in between the walls of the building and since there's only one way in, the humans can basically bottle-neck it and keep killing. There's a slight glitch on it though where parts of the player will show through the walls and you can kill them but for the other 99% of the time it's just fucking douchey



I've noticed that people seem to be inside the wall on that map, wasn't sure how. Not too keen on that particular map to be honest.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 17, 2012)

The complex glitch is beyond obnoxious, and btw, haven is crap.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 17, 2012)

Haven is a fantastic map. It plays exceptionally smoothly, it reminds me somewhat of if Lockout had been designed around H4's sandbox.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not a fan at all. It's not very fun to me.


----------



## MFB (Nov 17, 2012)

It CAN be a fun map, but for stuff like SWAT people end up fighting in the same areas over, and over, and over to the point where it's boring. I'm 50/50 on it. Complex is a fine map for some game types but not for others.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone else find it kind of funny that BTB (or Big Team Infinity Slayer or whatever) games are almost always played on Ragnarok? I seldom get the other maps. Would kill for some OG Bloodgulch action.


----------



## MFB (Nov 17, 2012)

Is Ragnarok the circular one? That was the one I first played BTB on and didn't mind it too much but it certainly wasn't mind-blowing. I liked Valhalla when I played that for CTF and I imagine it'd be great for BTB.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 18, 2012)

Ragnarok IS the Valhalla remake


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 18, 2012)

Not quite sure why they renamed it since they barely changed a thing on the map, but yeah Ragnarok == Valhalla. The circle one you mentioned is pretty good too; a lot more close quarters and a lot more stuff happening.


----------



## MFB (Nov 18, 2012)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Ragnarok IS the Valhalla remake



They remade a remake? IIRC, Valhalla was a remake of Blood Gulch and had a little more frill in the middle of it, so it seems odd they'd re-make it AGAIN and re-title it.

Apparently the map I was thinking of before is called "Exile" as well


----------



## L1ght (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I mean.. they classify it as a remake because it's updated and in a new game, but it really has no differences. At all. I think maybe one or two rocks were moved around, and they replaced the old pelican with a new pelican lol. Also the waterfall. They made it look more waterfallish.

Also, I think they just made a different variation of a map.. I have no idea what it's called but I hadn't played it at all before. It was on BTB. There was snow and stuff.. and it was actually a pretty awesome map. Trying to think of the name...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 18, 2012)

MFB said:


> They remade a remake? IIRC, Valhalla was a remake of Blood Gulch and had a little more frill in the middle of it, so it seems odd they'd re-make it AGAIN and re-title it.
> 
> Apparently the map I was thinking of before is called "Exile" as well



Valhalla was billed as a 'spiritual successor' to Blood Gulch in the sense that it's a large vehicular map in a canyon with two bases and side paths, but it plays VERY differently (man cannons instead of teleporters, much hillier terrain with a giant hill breaking the line of sight between the two bases, different general layout, areas at sides more defendable/desirable in their own right). Coagulation (H2) and Haemorrhage (Reach) were direct Blood Gulch remakes (although they ended up playing differently too due to different mechanics and geometry in Halo 2 and different movement properties and sandbox in Halo Bleach (that online experience from my memory) Reach).











L1ght said:


> Well I mean.. they classify it as a remake because it's updated and in a new game, but it really has no differences. At all. I think maybe one or two rocks were moved around, and they replaced the old pelican with a new pelican lol. Also the waterfall. They made it look more waterfallish.
> 
> Also, I think they just made a different variation of a map.. I have no idea what it's called but I hadn't played it at all before. It was on BTB. There was snow and stuff.. and it was actually a pretty awesome map. Trying to think of the name...



If you're talking about Longbow, it feels very reminiscent of Sidewinder to me, being a large snowy horseshoe-shaped map, but I'd like to try it in Flood, what with its numerous structures offering hiding places. The other snowy BTB map is Meltdown, which I've yet to play but would like to. Not sure whether I like Exile or not, games tend to go a bit pear-shaped for me on it. Big fan of Vortex though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone else on the backup servers? I've been stuck on this bullshit for the past 24 hours, and I don't get any bonus points or stat tracking after each match.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 18, 2012)

I might even say that I'm stuck in Nega-halo.


----------



## MFB (Nov 18, 2012)

Good LORD I would KILL for them to bring back Sidewinder as a map. SO MANY MEMORIES! 

Maps they need to bring back and what-for:

Boarding Action - SWAT/Sniper and Rocket matches
Chiron TL-34 (aka "That god-damn Teleporter map) - Shotguns (no radar), Slayer Pro
Hang Em High - Slayer Pro, Shotguns


----------



## L1ght (Nov 19, 2012)

I played two matches today and the microstuttering was so awful that I literally could not play anymore. I really only snipe, and with microstuttering, it's just impossible to get head shots cleanly.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bring back Lockout, Turf, and Sidewinder and I'll be a happy guy.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes to Lockout and Turf. 

Easily.


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2012)

Lockout reminds me of The Cage from Reach but probably what inspired the map to begin with so it would make sense. I'd like to see either of those come back, along with Reflections from Reach, that was another solid map for SWAT.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 19, 2012)

Still stuck in halo limbo.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 19, 2012)

MFB said:


> Good LORD I would KILL for them to bring back Sidewinder as a map. SO MANY MEMORIES!
> 
> Maps they need to bring back and what-for:
> 
> ...


+9000 for Sidewinder. God I loved that map. And Hang 'Em High was my second favourite map on Halo CE. I also found a server in my Counter Strike Source days that played gun game on a Hang Em High map so that was also awesome. 
Boarding Action would be pretty titty ballin' too. I kind of feel like Sword Base (I think that was the name of it. The ONI office map?) from Reach was almost like a successor to Boarding Action, though. My favourite SWAT map for Reach.

Quickly! To the Forge!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm really wishing they'd kept firefight in. Spartan Ops is just meh. Love the cgi cutscenes and dialogue, but otherwise it's not something I'll continue playing once I've done each episode.


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, Firefight was a great concept and I have no idea why it got the axe


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 20, 2012)

Any of the following are maps I'd kill for:

Sidewinder
Blood Gulch
Beaver Creek
Hang 'Em High
Chiron TL-34
Containment
Relic
Turf
Lockout

Maps I'd kill to keep out:

Sword Base. UGH.
Any launch map from Reach that wasn't Powerhouse or Reflection


On Firefight:

Agreed. Spartan Ops cutscenes>>>my expectations but the missions, not so much.

A really cool idea for a title update (343i have said that their TUs will be much more extensive yet seamless than Bungie's e.g. there are plans to add in Campaign Theatre via TU, so this isn't TOO farfetched) would be Firefight bought back under the pretense of being another training mode for Spartan Ops. I'd say the options from Reach should return but honestly I felt that the constraints on ODST Firefight made it more fun, so IDK


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 20, 2012)

There are only going to be 50 missions in spartan ops I believe, so what they do after that remains to be seen. They don't have great replay value imo, so I hope they do something else. Adding in firefight would make sense.


----------



## Joose (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been playing the shit out of this game. I adored Halo 3, didn't like ODST, Reach was okay. 4? Just awesome in almost every way.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 14, 2012)

hai gaiz, i havent been around lately

just figured i'd throw my .02 at this...

i find the campaign to be rushed, short, confusing and just an over all let down
i was hoping for a lot more explanation and detail into the shield worlds, and a lot less focus on just one guy more or less. the enviroments during the levels are cool, but i again was hoping for that huge isolated feeling from CE. That game still gives me goosebumps after playing it for over 10 years. 

also, was i the only one who thought that the characters interacting with chief was incredibly unerwhelming?
i mean come on, they just found the guy that single-handedly saved the galaxy from the flood, and has been missing for four years?
and the best they could come up with was..."didnt think i'd be seeing you again...hey while you're here do me a favor"

multiplayer is pretty darn sweet. i've been hitting swat up mostly. having the br back makes it feel like halo 2 swat, and thats where i always felt best with it. I've had some killer games with it so far.

spartan ops is lack luster. cut-scenes are awesome, but its so awfully repetitive its sickening.

and i got a major butt-hurt over forge and firefight goin on that i dont even want to get into.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 18, 2012)

Finally picked it up yesterday. Had it preordered but never got around to picking it up. Loving it so far. Haven't touched MP or Spartan Ops yet.


----------

